# Tips for a begginer



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, my name is hunter and im 13 years old and just starting to fly fish. Does anyone have any tips for a begginer?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

First, catch a bunch of Bream. They will build confidence and skill quicker than any thing I can think of. They are always ready to bite and not very selective with what they eat.

Pinfish eat flies fine too. The tiny flies on a Sabiki rig catch almost all small shallow water fish. You'll have to get somebody to show how to clip the droppers off the Sabiki rig and tie them to your leader. (Don't try to cut them off right at the fly)

If you'd like, I'll tie you a few flies that will catch Bream, some that will catch Pinfish and some that kill Whiting in calm surf. All of these are very simple flies that cost almost nothing to tie and take very little time.

If you can cast 30 feet, you can catch plenty of fish. I almost never cast much further. 

Ken


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't try and go for just distance. Work on your casting a lot. Make sure you cast has smooth loops (the tighter the better) on your front and back cast. Once you perfect the tighter loops the distance will be with it.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes. Work on your form, then work your way up on the distance. Find some schools of ladies or spanish that are in the bay right now and enjoy opcorn


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

> *hunterfisher (10/17/2008)*Hi, my name is hunter and im 13 years old and just starting to fly fish. Does anyone have any tips for a begginer?


Allways glad to meet a new flyfisherman. What type/weight rod do you have or planing on getting? When i got into fly fishing i baught an 8wt. 2 piece rod. I kept it pretty cheap, got whole outfit for $65. It was all on sale , 50% off. Figured I would learn on this outfit and if i destroyed it in a couple of years I would just buy another inexpesive rig. Ive been using my outfit now for 6 yrs. and only had to fix a broken tip this summer, it still works good as new. I went with an 8wt. because it is a good all around wt rod/reel set up. Iv'e caught lots of large/small mouth bass, bream, blue gill, stripers, trout(rainbow/browns), pompano, and an Amber Jack. What ever outfit you buy just stay with it, practice, practice, practice. I had to teach myself how to fly fish. There are lots of great people, books and videos. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Your just like me only im 14, I just got my first fly pole and reel the other day at walmart and im still working on the casting becuase its nothing like the spincasting and baitcasting reels that im used to


----------

